# Help with ADSL router- Asus/TP-Link



## sumitgupta (Jan 6, 2013)

One of my friend is looking for ADSL2 Modem router within buget of 1.5 - 2k in 150 Mbps series. 
He want to use it for his home of area of about 1200 sqft & with length range of about 50ft. (if he keep router in center of his home, considering both side of length)

He is kind of more fan of Asus Brand, so he shortlisted this router "*ASUS Wireless-N150 ADSL Modem Router - DSL-N10E*" to buy...
ASUS - Networks- ASUS DSL-N10E

I suggested him to go for *TP Link - W8951ND *instead of Asus
TD-W8951ND - Welcome to TP-LINK

I also suggested to go for *300Mbps *with option to buy "*TP Link W8961ND*" against his choice of "*ASUS DSL-N11*"
*www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?model=TD-W8961ND
*in.asus.com/Networks/ADSL_Modem_Routers/DSLN11

I need some one could help in which one is better in both of these, if you can tell me the Pros and Cons of the both the product that would be helpful to my friend.

I have gud experience of TP Link W8961ND, not sure how is the review for Asus RT-N12LX router

Edit
Updated ASUS 300MBps model


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2013)

first of all asus rt-n12lx is not a modem but router so one has to buy adsl modem separately to use it with adsl connections.also even as a router n12lx is not the best option because it is missing the repeater mode functionality.
ASUS - Networks- ASUS RT-N12LX


> *This product does not support universal repeater mode. If needed, please find RT-N10U, RT-N12, RT-N13U, or RT-N15U.


asus also has a weaker antenna compared to tp-link
ASUS - Networks- ASUS RT-N12LX


> Antenna	External 2 dBi antenna x 2



TD-W8961ND - Welcome to TP-LINK


> Antenna Gain	2x3dBi


 3dBi antenna is more powerful than 2dBi antenna.


----------



## sumitgupta (Jan 6, 2013)

@whitestar_999 
So you mean TP Link W8961ND is better than Asus ones in 300 Mbps range...?

And if we compare in 150MBps range -> *DSL-N10E* & *W8951ND* ... which one will be good


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 6, 2013)

i thought i made it clear.
3dBi>2dBi so TP Link W8961ND range>Asus RT-N12LX range

both DSL-N10E & W8951ND have single 5dBi antenna so range should be similar.all other features are also almost same but tp-link has a wifi on/off button which in my opinion is useful to have & also i prefer tp-link for adsl modem/router.


----------



## sumitgupta (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks 'whitestar'.... for your help

Could anyone else please throw some more light, whosoever is using the product in 150MBps range -> DSL-N10E & W8951ND


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2013)

TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS
there is no need to even look at 150mbps model for ~2k budget.W8961ND beats all other options at 2100.also just for information if you plan to use wifi on more than 1 floor then 300mbps models win hands down compared to 150mbps models.


----------

